# How to delete virtual copy



## NJHeart2Heart (Jul 16, 2009)

Beginner question- probably something silly I'm not doing...  
I can't seem to delete a virtual copy I made. I had created it, made some changes, copied it to the original, so now the original metadata set is unnecessary. However, I have tried right clicking, and looked at the menus and the only indicator of possible "deletion" is the context option "delete from collection", which itself is grayed out... 
Any ideas of how to get rid of this unwanted copy?
Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't delete virtual copy*

Collections are virtual listing of the images. you can only delete from the catalog and from the file folders In the collection, right click on the image to bring up the context menu and choose &lt;Show Folder in Library&gt; Once you are in the folder Right click on the image and choose &lt;Delete Photo...&gt;


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't delete virtual copy*

Alt Ctrl Shift Delete (Mac : Opt Cmd Shift Delete) deletes anywhere.


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Can't delete virtual copy*

Thank you both, for the explantion and the shortcut. VOILA! That was EASY!


----------



## Matt (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Virtual Copy*

Hi

Like an idiot I pressed something and made virtual copies of over 2''' images!

Can I gather all those together with one click and delete the lot or do I have to go through one by one, highlighting the damn things then deleting them.

ie is there a short cut to put them all in one place?

Thank you

Matt


----------



## clee01l (Aug 9, 2009)

[quote author=Matt link=topic=7236.msg51279#msg51279 date=1249815454]
Hi

Like an idiot I pressed something and made virtual copies of over 2''' images!

Can I gather all those together with one click and delete the lot or do I have to go through one by one, highlighting the damn things then deleting them.

ie is there a short cut to put them all in one place?

Thank you

Matt
[/quote]Create a filter in the Library. One of the options on the attribute filter menu are two icons that resectively represent Master and Virtual Copy. Once you have filterd out all that are not Virtual Copies, the rest should be easy.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 10, 2009)

To get to where Cletus described, choose Show Filter from the Library View menu pull down, or press '\' . Then see the attached:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 10, 2009)

By the way, the magic incantation you may have pressed to create all those VCs, is Ctrl-' . That's the single quote over by the Enter key.


----------

